# 2013 Brides to be



## horseypants

MaskedKitteh 16th February 2013
MummyToAmberx 13rd March 2013
Snuggles21 6th April 2013
wishuwerehere 13th April 2013
JessdueJan 27th April 2013
perfect plan 25th May 2013
Millies.Mummy 14th June 2013
Lauren25 15th June 2013
Kerlouet 5th October 2013
mysteriouseye 19th October 2013
Horseypants 18th January 2014

:wedding:

Original Post: Hello ladies! I haven't set the date quite yet, but it will be sometime in 2013 so here we go with a fresh thread. Join me and lets talk bridestuff. I'm so excited.

So far, I am deciding between either the Church at my University in California or one in San Francisco. When I set the date, it will all quickly become clear. I've done a ton of day dreaming so far and written lists and read magazines - that sort of thing. DF and I even watched a Martha Stewart Wedding video together a month or two back. (Heh. I can not recommend the one we saw ;) DF didn't even make it through the whole thing.)

The things I am not looking forward to are finding a dress that looks good on me and all the weight I will have to lose before I even feel comfortable trying. I figure a good first step is to give wedding dress exploraton one more shot to find anything I can imagine myself in on my big day *if* I'm at my present weight. With the pressure off, I actually think I'll be happier and properly motivated to exercise more and eat less.

More things to look forward to!!
Flowers
Jewelry
Shoes
Clutch

I'm asking friends to do the flowers and photography and my mom will be doing my hair. The woman is a professional too! The plan is for my little sister to be Maid of Honor and for OH to have at least a couple of his friends in the bridal party as well. Flower girl and ring bearer remain to be decided. It's hard to say for sure on a lot of things 'till we've set the date and the wheels are truly in motion.

Oh, was thinking about having ice cream outside the church, after the ceremony. Now that coupled with some prior weightloss and we are golden lol. Tell me everything there is to know about your wedding plans. <3

...

Update: We've set the date!!!!!!!!!
January 18th, 2014 in San Francisco, California


----------



## Lauren25

Heeeyyyy ill join you :)
We are getting married 15th June 2013!
I've got a 19 month old and I'm due baby number 2 end of January so I am well on my way with sorting everything out as I'm trying to get as much as I can out of the way so I don't have to do it with 2 babies :haha:

The next thing on my list is sorting the flowers which I'm going to do on Saturday :)

Everything's all in my journal if you want to have a look, you should deffo start one :)


----------



## horseypants

Lauren, you lucky ducky! You will have your babies there on your big day. <3 Ooooh, grace this thread with a photograph of Lauren's Wedding themed flowers please! My big plan is to start a journal the day I make the date. Off to join your journal now. I think your date sounds beautiful. Yes, that's right, just the date is is pretty enough. My birthday is June 1, so I will try to make our Wedding date at least a month removed.


----------



## snuggles21

hi, i'll join too!
we get married 6th April 2013 not long to go now!
got quite alot sorted now(made my invites last nite :D) still got a few bits to do, favours, suits for the groom and best man, oh...and i need a new dress - bought it in my wisdom last summer thinking "ah got loads of time to lose weight and slim in to it" but i still haven't managed it! lol
cant wait now seems real now that its getting close! :D


----------



## JessdueJan

Oo can I join :) 

I'm getting married 27th April 2013, so only a little over 5months to go! 
We're getting married in a church, the one LO was christened in, it's the oldest church in town and very pretty. Then having a very relaxed affair afterwards. Service isn't until 4pm so then it's straight on to the evenin do where there will be a hot buffet for everyone, no arranged table plans or anything just sit where you fancy. There will be a top table in place but mainly just as a focal point as with no sit down meal it won't really be needed as such. 

Have booked DJ and the lighting effects for the room and my dad ha treat me to a starlit white Dancefloor which I am beyond excited about, it looks so pretty! 

Just booked photographer yesterday too :)


Next on my list is invites!


----------



## perfect plan

Ooh i will get in on the festivities too then!

Im getting married on the 25th of May so 6 months to go! So far i have ordered my dress which my mum is kindly paying for, i have booked the reception venue and the church, i managed to get a great bargain on ebay for the adult bridesmaid dresses 30 quid each!, i have booked the florist although i need to lower the price somehow because 650 pounds on flowers that will die is not the way i want to go!

I am currently making my wedding invitations, so they should be ready to go in january. I just need to sort out the flowers girls dresses closer to the time and sort out the wedding cars


----------



## Kerlouet

I'm joining too :) Our date is 5th October 2013 a year to the day we got engaged :) I think I may start a journal.. I love reading all your journals :)


----------



## horseypants

Welcome, new ladies, I've updated the first page with our list of dates. 

I took my mom to see the church and a possible spot for the reception yesterday and it was magical - a perfect day! <3


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Hi!
I'm Alice and I'll be getting married on 16th Feb 2013. Very close now!!


----------



## horseypants

Welcome Alice, I've added you!


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Thanks! I'm so mega excited!! My mum is handmaking my dress for me. Dad is sorting the reception as we speak. Eep!!


----------



## horseypants

oh my goodness, i want to see your dress being made!


----------



## Lauren25

How's all the planning going ladies ? :)


----------



## horseypants

I came up with a San Francisco plan, complete with estimated prices for everything. Next, a tentative plan for Santa Clara - and then I actually decide and set the date. You guys are all a bit farther along in planning. Post pictures! What are you all doing for Bridal Party gifts and guest favours? I had set aside only a couple dollars for the guest favors. Can I get away with that? Also, how much are you spending on the cake and flowers? I wanna see if the budget I came up with is realistic.


----------



## Lauren25

Bridal party gifts we have got earrings and bracelets for our bridesmaids!
Our best man and ushers are either having engraved hip flasks or an engraved glass!
Our parents we're really not sure and we'd like to get a little extra thank you for our MOH and Best Man but again not sure what!

Favours we are doing scratch cards so they are £1 each and then we've got nice little card wallets for them to go in which were about £4 for a pack of 10! Then the children we are doing little favour boxes with chocolate hearts in!

Our wedding cake we are having a cupcake cake with a top tier! We are buying the top tier from Marks and Spencer's which is £16 and the cupcakes are £13 for 12 from Waitrose and our cake stand cost us £25 from EBay!

Flowers are costing around £350 and that's are -
- Brides Bouquet
- 4 bridesmaids bouquets
- 8 buttonholes
- pageboy buttonhole
- 2 ladies corsages
- 2 tall ceremony arrangements
- low lie arrangement for registrar table

But I thought that was really good, I went to one florist that quoted me over £800!

I'm guessing my amounts won't really mean much to you though in GBP :)


----------



## horseypants

no, that all helps give me an idea. sounds like i estimated low on the favours and gifts - and i didnt even think about getting our parents anything!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hi everyone! I'm Holly, and I'm getting married on the 11th of April 2013 (yes that's a Thursday...)
I've been engaged for 17 months so I'm actually mostly organised :) I'm getting married on a Thursday as our wedding is basically one fairly long family holiday and everyone's taking time off work so we figured we'd do it mid week and make it cheaper!
This is our venue: https://www.holnepark.co.uk/weddings/gallery
Last weekend we picked out our wedding breakfast menu - bangers and mash and sparkling cider as a toast drink, yum yum!
My mum is making my dress and I'm going bridesmaid dress hopping in the January sales (I love a bargain ) 
The main things I need to sort out are silk flowers (me and my hubby to be both have horrendous hayfever and want nothing less than evil pollen spoiling our big day!) sweet jars and vintage sweets (we're using these to make centrepieces) and other decorative stuff. I'm getting a MAC make up lesson for Christmas so I'll do my own make up, i've found a hairdresser...it's all coming together eep!


----------



## horseypants

Hi Holly, I love the venue and your overall plan. Are you doing a breakfast before the ceremony? Revolutionary! Will you please post pics of the dress as it is being made? Don't break any wedding rules or anything but I would LOVE to see <3 

I've added your date to the first post!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Sadly not revolutionary - for some reason the caterers call lunch after the wedding a wedding breakfast..? 
I'll see if I can get some pics next time i go to my mums. Currently I have only tried on the prototype she made out of a bedsheet lol...she was like 'I'm not wasting any satin faffing around with seam allowances!' so that was an amusing afternoon...


----------



## MaskedKitteh

horseypants said:


> oh my goodness, i want to see your dress being made!

I'll be sure to take in progress pics for you guys!

Good news here is that the venue for the reception is booked :D my dad has really come through for us and is being awesome with the wedding!!


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Your mum is making ypur dress too?! Mega exciting having it made specially for ypu isn't it!


----------



## wishuwerehere

^^ so glad your dad came through for you, how exciting :)
It is nice having a dress made for you, i am super fussy so it takes a lot of heartache out of the process


----------



## Millies.Mummy

Hello! I'm getting married 14th June 2013 in Mauritius then having a party when we get back to the UK.
We still have so much to do we have hardly done anything!
I have my dress on order.
Have flower girl dress.
Have a bridesmaid dress.

No passport for LO.
No suit for groom.
Nothing sorted for party other than booking it!
:dohh:


----------



## horseypants

Welcome Millies.Mummy, I've added you to our list <3

I too need to update my passport. 

Both of you (MaskedKitteh too) - Good you've booked your parties! 

I had a dream about my wedding dress the other night and it didn't look half bad ;). And then the other day I checked out a place that does wedding dress consignment and saw this pretty lace thing there. I wonder if I'll be able to have something like this when the time comes. I love the idea of it. ....Not quite as much as a personally made one of course, but I think if the dress is slinky and simple, maybe something like this is in order.
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 8









photo2.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 5









photo3.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wishuwerehere

It's gorgeous Horseypants - I love lace :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I'm 13.3.13 

Not long, eeeeek!! crapping myself to be honest lol


----------



## horseypants

Welcome, MummyToAmberx <3 Added!

Ladies, I am trying to convince my OH that we should splurge on my wedding band and he is refusing. Do you think it is OK for me to essentially pay for my own wedding band and just force him to lend some spirit behind it? Even that seems to be asking too much based on my conversation with him last night. My OH loves me, I know he does - but what can I say, he hates to spend money and we are poor. Still, for something I will wear for the rest of my life, I want what I want if you know what I mean and I'd rather save pennies for the next month than look at my hand and think I wasn't worth it to him. And to be fair, we are not talking pennies. The ring I want is 2 months rent!


----------



## Millies.Mummy

horseypants said:


> Welcome, MummyToAmberx <3 Added!
> 
> Ladies, I am trying to convince my OH that we should splurge on my wedding band and he is refusing. Do you think it is OK for me to essentially pay for my own wedding band and just force him to lend some spirit behind it? Even that seems to be asking too much based on my conversation with him last night. My OH loves me, I know he does - but what can I say, he hates to spend money and we are poor. Still, for something I will wear for the rest of my life, I want what I want if you know what I mean and I'd rather save pennies for the next month than look at my hand and think I wasn't worth it to him. And to be fair, we are not talking pennies. The ring I want is 2 months rent!

I'm the same! The ones I like are more eternity rings than bands and are a bit pricey because of the diamonds. I plan to wear this ring for the rest of my life, why shouldn't it be perfect!? We're not giving each other christmas gifts and are getting our wedding rings instead. :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Completely normal

We're not having a honeymoon because so much money needs to go else where, my ring cost 1k is a bridal set, he didn't mind paying for it because like said for rest my life :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I'm 13th btw :)


----------



## horseypants

Thanks, MummyToAmberx, corrected!

And big news, we've finally set the date! 
I booked the church for 2.30pm and the reception spot for 5pm. Yay!

January 18th, 2014


----------



## mysteriouseye

My wedding is October 19th 2013 :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh! I'm joining! We are getting married on 9/6/2013! Then leaving that day for our honeymoon to our favorite place! Myrtle Beach, South Carolina! I can't wait~!!!!


----------



## DonnaBallona

we are getting hitched 20.09.13 :)


----------



## JessdueJan

Only 75 days until my wedding and I feel so unorganised!! Feel like I'm forgetting something major too...


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well I bought my wedding ring this weekend! It was normally $699 but I got it for $399! I was so excited! I'm actually thinking about purchasing a second one because I want to make a "wrap" for my engagement ring and have them soddered together. 

Our venue is paid for.. but we still need outfit for the future hubby to wear, I still need a dress, and we need to send our save the dates!! I need shoes, and jewlery, but other than that we don't need much. I love having a tiny wedding!!


----------



## Hollynesss

I will join!! I'm getting married in 85 days....May 11th <3 We've been engaged since November 2nd, 2011, so I am MORE than ready!! 18 months sounds like such a long time to plan a wedding, but it has gone by FAST!!! 

I have always heard brides say that they can't wait for it to be over with, and I always thought they were crazy. I am extremely excited for our big day, but I definitely get it now! So many little things have popped up that we didn't plan for, and our original budget was a joke, lol. However, it will all be worth it when I'm Mrs. Ross and we can relax in Hawaii on our dream honeymoon <3

Congrats to all of you lovely ladies!!! Who is else is longing for a honeymoon baby?! :)


----------



## MaskedKitteh

I got mqrried yesterday!!! It was amazing. I'll post pictures tomorrow morning! It was such an amazing day!!


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

Can I join? 13july2013 :)

Trying to sort hair n make up out, most things sorted just need paying!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hollynesss said:


> I will join!! I'm getting married in 85 days....May 11th <3 We've been engaged since November 2nd, 2011, so I am MORE than ready!! 18 months sounds like such a long time to plan a wedding, but it has gone by FAST!!!
> 
> I have always heard brides say that they can't wait for it to be over with, and I always thought they were crazy. I am extremely excited for our big day, but I definitely get it now! So many little things have popped up that we didn't plan for, and our original budget was a joke, lol. However, it will all be worth it when I'm Mrs. Ross and we can relax in Hawaii on our dream honeymoon <3
> 
> Congrats to all of you lovely ladies!!! Who is else is longing for a honeymoon baby?! :)

I was hoping for a honeymoon baby!! But... looking at my app, i'm "projected" to be ON my period on our honeymoon!!! I'm hoping over the next 6 months, that will fix itself, but I doubt it will by that much!!! Darn!! :growlmad:


----------



## Hollynesss

ME TOO!!!!! I actually may start my period ON my wedding day! If I was on BC I could control it better, but I already off of it. Lame!


----------

